# Sculpted chair router bits



## RileighCrow (Sep 28, 2014)

I am looking to but a set of router bits for making the leg joinery for sculpted furniture. But the thing is the Whiteside set is $70 at highland Woodworking. It Comes with the round over and rabbiting bit. Since I am trying to find cheaper bits for the job I came across the Grizzly C1189 3/4-Inch Radius Round over Bit. My question is, will this bit work instead of buying the Whiteside 2010 round over . But I would still be using the Whiteside rabbiting bit.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

There's no reason it shouldn't work. The same profile bit, just manufactured by a different company.


----------



## RileighCrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks I just wanted to make sure since the joint needs to be tight.


----------

